# Pirelli World Challenge 2014 Season



## rickracer2014 (Mar 27, 2014)

The Pirelli World Challenge kicks off its 2014 season this weekend in St. Pete. 

Watch a new field of GT, GT-A and GTS cars battle in two sprint races. 

New GT3-spec cars are here, including McLarens, Lamborghinis, Porsches, Aston Martins and Ferraris up against Cadillac, Audi, Viper and more. 

In GTS, Camaros and Mustangs lead the way among a huge field of Porsches, Kias, Nissans, Scions and more! Check out more and a complete schedule (including TC classes) at world-challenge.com 

St. Petersburg online streaming @ World Challenge TV
Race 1: Saturday March 29 at 3pm ET
Race 2: Sunday March 30 at 11am ET


----------

